# Kestrel RT-1000 2011



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

Did Kestrel screw up this design or what?

Who is this bike for? Grandpa?

for a 59cm, the Eff top tube is 58cm, head tube 210mm:yikes: , chain stays are 415mm (holy crap that is long).

Thank god I got an RT-900... different bike all together. I guess when the season is over, I will look at Cervelo, Willier, or Kuota.

I thought Kestrel was up to something with their road line, but I guess they had to accommodate out of shape affluent people... for lack of a better word.

http://www.kestrelbicycles.com/Road/RT-1000---Dura-Ace.aspx


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess you have less than 3cm of spacers on your RT-900 then?
The chainstays on you're RT-900 are exactly 5mm shorter than the RT-1000. Not a world of difference there.
The Top tube has been reduced by 6mm. Better for those of us with proportionally long legs. 
Overall a pretty appealing geometry if you, like me, stopped trying to convince yourself you could keep up with Fabian Cancellara a while ago and like to spend long days in the saddle.

Personally I have a Giant that's very similar to the geometry on your RT-900 I've recently started thinking that I wouldn't mind replacing it with something more in the realm of the RT-1000.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

That would be a nice long distance sport bike there.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*Nah, only 5mm at the moment*



Frith said:


> I guess you have less than 3cm of spacers on your RT-900 then?
> The chainstays on you're RT-900 are exactly 5mm shorter than the RT-1000. Not a world of difference there.
> The Top tube has been reduced by 6mm. Better for those of us with proportionally long legs.
> Overall a pretty appealing geometry if you, like me, stopped trying to convince yourself you could keep up with Fabian Cancellara a while ago and like to spend long days in the saddle.
> ...


I have a 5mm spacer on the RT at the moment with a Ritchey WCS neg. 6 deg. I have no spacers on my training bike and same stem set up - Evoke SL 2009 59cm.

The RT-1000 is in between the Roubaix and the Tarmac....

If it fits you, ride it. I am just saying that geo looks wacko to me.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

frdfandc said:


> That would be a nice long distance sport bike there.



+1 I wouldn't mind one in a 53cm


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

The RT-1000 is in between the Roubaix and the Tarmac....


Bingo! Kestrel is going after the Spesh and Cervelo crowd - racy, won't tweak your back, aero. For 70% of riders, this is probably a good all-around ride to consider.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

415 is not that that long, and generally it corresponds to nothing in terms of effects until you get into the super long range like 450mm stays that are used for things like 1 hour speed records and such (which is done to increase stability, and thus straight line speed). They are generally just a side effect of using a more relaxed seat tube angle like on a Cervelo RS, or of using and aero profile on the seat tube Like a Felt AR. Similar to what you have with trail, there is considered to be a sweet spot for chain stay length of between 400mm and 420mm, and most manufacturers stay within those limits by aiming for 410 as an average for the middle sizes, but generally within that range you will feel no noticeable difference directly related to CS length.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Fugly. Gonna agree with Rasta, the RT900 is way hotter


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

The 2010 RT900s on Ebay are already starting to drop in price. Should be able to pick one up for $3000 soon enough. After an adjustment period, I'm thrilled with my 2009 RT900 SRAM Red, which I stole for around $2750.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Except for over-the-top wheels, I like. That bike would not be the reason for a slow time.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Sloping top tube is brutally ugly. Looks like a mountain bike frame.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

both of them have a large gap between the seat-tube cutout and the back wheel. I thought the whole point of scalloping the ST was to tuck the wheel in tightly behind it?
What's up with that?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Finally- a Kestrel I can be comfortable on. I had perhaps the nicest Kestrel 4000 I'd ever seen [1987 model w/custom paint and Campy C-Record/ Deltas!] that I rode and cherished for many years. But the offerings from Kestrel as of late have had rather short head tubes, something my 50 year old body doesn't like. Thanks you Kestrel for getting with the program and realizing that many potential customers may be the "affluent out of shape" crowd that the OP refers to. Yep, that's me.


----------



## Mark Kelly (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm neither affluent nor out of shape and I recently had a Ti frame custom built* to my exact specs.

Surprise surprise, it's a 59 cm frame with 58cm top tube and 415mm seat stays. It's great bike for longer rides.

* yeah, I know, self described non-affluent person buying custom Ti. I saved up and bought from Pride in Tennessee.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

To top things out, did you guys see that the bike comes with a Compact Crankset?

WTF! Might as well spec the thing with SRAM XX and some maxxis 2.1 crossmarks tires.

Nice orange 29er...

If I was to take over the Kestrel division, I would replace the whole engineering, design, and marketing staff. So basically start over with a blank sheet of paper.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Because a turning a 50/11 is puny and weak compared to mashing a 53/12!

Zion - look for another brand or stock up on RT-900 frames while you still can.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*Yeah...*



Lazy Spinner said:


> Because a turning a 50/11 is puny and weak compared to mashing a 53/12!
> 
> Zion - look for another brand or stock up on RT-900 frames while you still can.



It's not the 50, it is the 34/11....

No more Kestrels for me. I started racing my RT-900 in town and now the bike shop is stocking them. People asking for them, and I gave them a great review. 

You have to agree that it is obvious that the target market changed. 

Maybe I have been away of my Niner One 9 for a while. You are right, I should just go for a ride and it is what it is.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

zion rasta said:


> It's not the 50, it is the 34/11....
> 
> No more Kestrels for me. I started racing my RT-900 in town and now the bike shop is stocking them. People asking for them, and I gave them a great review.
> 
> ...


Well it's about time that they changed things at Kestrel. They used to be the king of carbon bikes, but their market share has shrunk to almost nothing. I can't tell you the last time I saw one on the road.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

That bike looks sick. I'd buy one. Hope BD gets them eventually.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Frith said:


> The Top tube has been reduced by 6mm. Better for those of us with proportionally long legs.


Amen. I couldn't ride a Kestrel Evoke or a Giant, and the R900's top tube is longer still, with no improvement on the short head tube length. I just can't live with that huge saddle to bars drop anymore. 
My most recent frame is Specialized Roubaix, and I still have a decent sized saddle to bar drop. 
I thought I'd have to go custom, but this finally works (better if it didn't skip a size.)


----------



## TMCCLUNG (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't believe some of the ignorance in this group. 50/11 - 34/11 or 52/12 - 39/12. Look up a gear inch calculator via Google and do the math. Here is something else to consider. Fuji and Kestrel are both owned by Advanced Sports Inc. If you want an aggressive bike go with Fuji. I personally ride the SST 1.0 and love it. Not everyone can ride a bike like this. As a bike shop Mechanic I have seen way too many race bikes with three + inches of spacers and think the RT-1000 would be perfect for this rider.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

steeper STA for smaller size frames and taller head tubes. yep, going for the people that buy bikes, most not that fit, myself included.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

zion rasta said:


> If I was to take over the Kestrel division, I would replace the whole engineering, design, and marketing staff. So basically start over with a blank sheet of paper.



tunnel vision will force you to hang a sign in the window that reads 'out of buisness'


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

now that they are owned by the group that owns Fuji, looks like Kestrel road will be for 'sportive' riders - the stack on that frame is enormous. Fuji will be the road race brand. The 4000 seems like it should be part of Fuji's lineup. The Fuji D6 time trial frame was badly designed (including the integrated seatpost), isn't very aero, and will likely get replaced by the Kestrel 4000 sometime. Already pro racers are using the 4000 rebadged as Fujis for time trials.


----------



## SlowNStdy (May 31, 2011)

*Rt 1000*

Folks,

Seems you have underestimated the category of Enthusiast Rider. Less thank half of the guys riding a "Race" bike are set up correctly (Fit Correctly) The RT 1000 is designed for a much larger category of riders out there. Take a look at the rest of the industry ie Specialized, Trek, and many others who are designing bikes with larger head tubes because that is how the bike is supposed to fit. This is not a race platform, it is an endurance bike and made for that. Keep your eyes peeled for the 2012 Kestrel Race bike and then you will see how far the company has come. The race bike is for the guys who prefer the 900 but want to go even faster, but the 1000 is for a different customer (Century rider) 

Just thought I would clarify since there seems to be much confusion. The brand is on the way back to the top, take a look at all the Olympic/Sprint/Ironman events thus far this season and see who is on the podium. You will be suprised to see that Kestrel has been on top all season. Keep your eyes peeled for what is to come.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

SlowNStdy said:


> Keep your eyes peeled for what is to come.


No doubt. I've been following Kestrel's innovations and race performances as well. Their largest exposure comes from the Triathlete crowd right now, but we can certainly expect to see Kestrel achieve a prominent place with the roadies too. I personally can't wait.


----------

